

Craigslist Shuts Down Aggregator Craiglook - clark-kent
http://techcrunch.com/2010/10/17/craigslist-shuts-down-aggregator-craiglook/

======
lhnn
This is so annoying. What a useful tool... I know it takes some bandwidth, but
craigslist is pretty obnoxious for not only remaining so far behind in data
searching, but for blocking anyone else from improving the site.

Craigslist is like Paypal or Facebook... they're far from the best
implementation of their business, but it's just damned hard to compete with
the customer base.

